# Phrag Haley Decker...progress



## Orchid-fever (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello All,

I nervously make this post seeing how the last few progress threads for kovachii & kovachii hybrids have turned out. No one deserves the excitement and anticipation of awaiting a plant to bloom only to have the bud/flower blast :sob:

So I hope that this bud comes to fruition. Below is a Phrag. Haley Decker (kovachii x Saint Ouen). It was purchased when Glenn first offered his seedlings and since has been a good grower. Meanwhile a seedling purchased at the same time has barely grown... Some plants are just more vigorous. I will post progress as this hopefully blooms. Thanks for looking.


----------



## nikv (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing more photos as the bloom developes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck with yours.

Mine slowly declined and finally died.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2009)

That is very exciting!!!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed here for you...how exciting!


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 10, 2009)

Good Luck!!! 

Tom


----------



## Gilda (Jan 10, 2009)

Yours should have no problems ! Looks good !!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

How exciting! I have a Suzanne Decker that's making progress, but it's a ways from blooming size yet. I can't wait to see your bloom! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey pretty nice. Lets see a whole plant shot while we're waiting.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck, too!!!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello,

As requested today I have included pictures of the plant as well as the bud. I should tell the story of the growth habit of this particular Haley Decker. I recieved it as a 4" seedling and it grew quickly, then stalled and put out a second growth as the original growth quickly rotted away. Then that growth stalled 1/2 way to maturity. A third growth (now in bud) started and has grown very rapidly. Although it is blooming on a small plant (under 12 inches across).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Im suprised it's blooming on such a small, single growth!!?!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 12, 2009)

Eric, It still thinks it's a 3 growth plant!.......Super nice. I'm glad to see neither you nor the plant gave up!


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooooo, very excited to see the flower. My 'Haley Decker' is no where near spiking.


----------



## GaryB (Jan 12, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Im suprised it's blooming on such a small, single growth!!?!



Single growth, but look how good the roots look.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2009)

Without leaves for photosynthesis!? 


SlipperKing said:


> Eric, It still thinks it's a 3 growth plant!.......


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 13, 2009)

I understand the coment that without as much leaf mass the amount of photosynthesis taking place is less but this plant seems to be doing quite well. The growth that is in bud is small but healthy and it is blooming, so the plant has to be fairly healthy, it is not blooming "on it's last leg." Also it is 37.5% besseae and 12.5% schilimii...both smaller growing plants. 

The bud has started to "nod" down so I do not think it will be to much longer.
The photos below are from 1/13/09 about 7:30 pm.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, yep!!!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 14, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me, here! :crazy: I can't wait...


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 15, 2009)

It has started to open!!! 1/15/09


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

Taraaaaa....!!! A bit more plz...!!! Nice red/pink...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

How come nobody has said anything about fuzzy photo!?


----------



## nikv (Jan 15, 2009)

^ ^
Because we are in awe of this gorgeous flower! More, please!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> How come nobody has said anything about fuzzy photo!?



oke: give the guy a chance to find out what button to push!


----------



## em_tee_w (Jan 15, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> oke: give the guy a chance to find out what button to push!



Not only that, but pictures 3 - 5 are in focus...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, so now there's a ratio of acceptance!?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> How come nobody has said anything about fuzzy photo!?





NYEric said:


> Oh, so now there's a ratio of acceptance!?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> How come nobody has said anything about fuzzy photo!?


Eric, he has only posted 54 times....give him a break. You would think if someone had posted 10K or more they would know by now how to focus!oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> ... if someone had posted 10K or more they would know by now how to focus!oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Plz show some mercy...!!

Eric, I think everyone has misunderstood you...!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Focus, schmocus! That's like reading instructions, or asking for directions!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 15, 2009)

OK lay off Eric. The photo was indeed out of focus  but in my defense I was running out the door to work and it had been a long night with my 8 week old son. All excuses aside to make up for my faux pas I have taken 3 more photos tonight. Enjoy!!!


----------



## nikv (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW !!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2009)

nikv said:


> WOW !!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


*ME TOO! WOW!*


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2009)

:clap: :clap: color is fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanx for the update! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you. Here is the Flower two thirds open.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice color.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome color!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, Wow! What a beauty! I'm loving these photos! It's like Christmas morning! Thanks for posting them. 

Congratulations on your new son, also. :clap: I remember those days....My son just turned 25, and my twin daughters are about to hit 21! Time really does fly.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 17, 2009)

very, very nice!!! the color and the kovach look! how large is the flower? Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2009)

That is a knock-out!


----------



## bcostello (Jan 18, 2009)

Really beautiful!

Yay Yay kovachii hybrids!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice color! 

Ramon


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2009)

:drool: :smitten: :smitten: :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW what color! I need some kovachii hybrids!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome! Do you have any pics of it fully open?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 23, 2009)

the flower will continue expanding over the course of a week or so after it opens. Looking forward to seeing the form on yours. It looks like you have a nice one! I am still hoping for a spike on mine this year. It is big enough now. I have a few kovachii hybrids that are now blooming size!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it fully open yet?


----------

